# Communal scorpions?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm interested in finding out which scorpions, Bar emps, can be kept communally without,hopefully, any accidents...:lol2:

I've been told it's usually the desert scorpions that don't get on well together so I'm going to list a couple of non desert scorpions and If anyone could tell me which of them can be kept communally that would be really helpful. If you know if a species which can be kept communally and is usually available please tell me as I'm only listing a few I know of..

Pandinus Cavimanus Africanus: African red claw scorp

Hadogenes sp: The various flat rock scorpions

Heterometrus Spinifer: Malaysian/Indonesian scorp, can't remember exact name

Then one desert one because I thought I saw a thread on a forum with them mentioned in a communal set-up, The talca scorpion( Bothriurus burmeisteri)

So if anyone has any experience or has heard of them being kept communally please let me know, I'd like a communal set-up apart from an Emp one.: victory:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

E.flavicaudis could probably be kept communally without incident


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

I keep Spinifers together, but they they are all siblings.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

How about a Vaejovis Carolinianus? -its not a desert species-


----------

